# Berlin Open 2013



## Applecow (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi everyone,

the Berlin Open 2013 (Germany) is most likely going to take place on
• May 17th/18th/19th 2013.

The participant limit will be 100 (including guests).

It'd be great to have some internationalisation at the competition.

The events held will be:

2x2 (3 rounds)
3x3 (3 rounds)
4x4 (3 rounds)
5x5 (2 rounds)
OH (2 rounds)
3x3 BLD (3 rounds)
4x4 BLD (Best of 3)
5x5 BLD (Best of 3)
Multi BLD (Best of 1)
FMC (3 attempts)
Clock (1 round)
Pyraminx (2 rounds)
3-Person-Teamsolve (1 round)
3x3 Feet (1 round)



Competition website:
http://cube.hackvalue.de/bo13/

WCA event:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BerlinOpen2013

The registration is already open.

See you in Berlin!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 4, 2013)

Looking forward to it! The venue is really nice.
Come on European people, Berlin is cool! 

Very maybe, if 100 competitors register for 3x3, we'll do four rounds.


----------

